# So Pastor What is Your Point?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 4, 2010)

Excellent discussion on expositional preaching.

The Point of a Sermon - ReformedForum.org

Dr. Prutow was my Homiletics Prof (as well as CalvinandHodges). He is a great teacher. 

Here is a link to Dr. Prutow's book. 

Here is his page at RPTS. 

RPTS: Academics: Faculty


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi:

Dr. Prutow's book is very good.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## Jack K (Nov 5, 2010)

That talk has been on my iPod for a few weeks, but I haven't listened to it yet. Now that I have a recommendation, I'll have to be sure to get to it soon.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, $36 is pretty pricey. I'm waiting for the free Kindle version to come out.


----------

